# Protecting Your RV Tires During The Winter Months



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Here are a few cold weather RV storage tips I use.

To protect my tires from going flat or cracking, I check the tire pressure, put the wheels (tires) up on wooden blocks so they are not on the ground and cover the tires with covers.

I have heard others park theirs on pieces of plywood 2'x2' or so, and put a jack under the front and read bumpers and take them up just enough to take the weight off the springs and tires. 

I have read that the blocking you use should be wider than the tires tread and longer than the tires overall to keep the steel cables in the tires sidewall from being damaged. I have considered using the Lynx Levelers as well, they look pretty nice.

Do yall do anything in particular for winter storing?


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

Protecting your tires during the winter should be done. My neighbors use the wooden blocks for their RV, too. That keeps them off of the concrete and a steady air pressure helps them not go flat. He uses the air compressor for that air he needs.


----------

